# Arc AAA Collection



## BugLightGeek (Nov 7, 2003)

_Posted and updated in honor of Arc and their fine craftsmanship, excellent product and outstanding customer service. 
Not to mention on excellent little light!!!_


*Permanent photos of my Arc AAA Collection.*

*Arc Flashlight Collection*






Thanks to everyone for helping me find and purchase some of these /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif. 
I have all the visible colors of the spectrum and an InfraRed AAA as well as an Arc AA, Arc RGB, Arc AAA LE, 2002 CPF edition *AND* 2003 CPF.

The AAA's are so pretty when they're all turned on at the same time:
<font color="white">White</font>, <font color="red">Red</font>, <font color="orange">Orange</font>, <font color="yellow">Yellow</font>, <font color="green">Green</font>, <font color="cyan">Cyan</font>, <font color="blue">Blue</font> & <font color="purple">old & new style UV's</font>. Check out my website for more photos!

I also have a modded LSL with clickie pack & 2AA pack running a 3 watter, a polished Arc 1x123 with twisty pack.
Anyone got an Arc 4 rev2 for a good deal?


----------



## zorba (Nov 7, 2003)

It is a great collection, well done!!


----------



## Xrunner (Nov 7, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Very nice, I like color wheel #1 the best. How long did it take you to find all of them?

-Mike


----------



## sunspot (Nov 7, 2003)

Very nice setup.
Didn't Arc make a IR also?
BTW, there were only 110 Arc-AAA CPF 2002 Editions made.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Nov 7, 2003)

I have the 2002 and the 2003 CPF Edition Arc AAA. I also have a UV Arc AAA. But my favorite one in the whole "collection" (maybe more of an ensemble) is my Arc AAA in brass. One of only 10. Very nice-- but I paid dearly for it. Such is flashaholism.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 8, 2003)

New photos added


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Very nice, I like color wheel #1 the best. How long did it take you to find all of them?

-Mike 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks! 
Yeah, I think I like that photo the best as well.
I've probably been collecting them ever since my first Arc right after I joined CPF. I spent quite a few months looking for the yellow one since they're quite few & far between. But, thanks to a very generous CPF member, I finally found one.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 8, 2003)

Sunspot -
Yes, Arc did make an IR one. But, I don't have one of those (yet). I figured I'd concentrate on the visible colors.

Wow. Really? Only 110 2002 CPF ones made? Now I *really* want to get my hands on one of those /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Alaric -
I hate to know what that one cost you. If you ever want to pass it along, give me a holler. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Not that I'd be able to afford it, but you never know.


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice collection! I`m an Arc collector too, been there since the very beginning. The only AAA model I don`t have is the IR one but I`m not excactly actively searching for that one. My digicam has an IR Nightshot mode so it could come in handy though.

BTW I thought there were only eight brass Arcs sold - 7 with normal knurling and one "experimental" one with a finer knurl.

Yes, I have one of those too. :smug: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif I could `t bear to part with it though. Still looking for a LS3 though....


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah I hear ya on the "not actively searching"
I kinda gotta slow down on the _collecting_ since I also just finished my collection of Mini Mag lights thanks to all the group buys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 9, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif Very nice collection. 
I have some Arc AAA in mine, but not the CPF 2002, red, green and yellow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Have you the RGB one ? Have you some duplicate ?


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is mine Arc AAA collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 9, 2003)

No, I don't have the RGB one (yet) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I do have one duplicate <font color="blue">Blue</font> LED. It is an older one and some of the finish is worn down... 

[shhh...don't tell my wife but I've got an Arc <font color="red">R</font><font color="green">G</font><font color="blue">B</font> on it's way to me]


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2003)

Let me think here...
I have:

395nm UV
405nm UV
Blue
Cyan
Green
Orange
RGB
White
CPF 2002
CPF 2003
LE
PE

Hope I'm not missing one here.
I'd still need a yellow, red, and IR one to complete my collection.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*ChrisM said:*
Alaric -
I hate to know what that one cost you. If you ever want to pass it along, give me a holler. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Not that I'd be able to afford it, but you never know. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hopefully, it will never come down to either giving up the light, or giving up my house. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I love that light-- it's so "US Navy experiments with alien technology"...


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
Let me think here...
I have:

395nm UV
405nm UV
Blue
Cyan
Green
Orange
RGB
White
CPF 2002
CPF 2003
LE
PE

Hope I'm not missing one here.
I'd still need a yellow, red, and IR one to complete my collection. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How can I tell which UV one I have?
What is an Arc PE?

Alaric - got a pict of it you could send me?


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 10, 2003)

PE is Premium Edition - what the Limited Editions are now called today.

If your UV one is very dim and, when you carefully look in the end, it appears to emit a slightly whitish, fuzzy violet colour, it`s the old 395nm one that uses the expensive Nichia LED. If it`s quite bright (though still not nearly as bright as, say, a blue one) and emits an intense purple, it`s the later 405 nm one (Cree LED? I can`t remember). There aren`t many of the earlier ones, most will be the 405s.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 10, 2003)

BTW, I`m not Alaric but here`s my brass AAA:












/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 10, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif (used this since there isn't a "drool" emoticon)

That is one nice looking light!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chris M. said:*
If your UV one is very dim and, when you carefully look in the end, it appears to emit a slightly whitish, fuzzy violet colour, it`s the old 395nm one that uses the expensive Nichia LED. If it`s quite bright (though still not nearly as bright as, say, a blue one) and emits an intense purple, it`s the later 405 nm one (Cree LED? I can`t remember). There aren`t many of the earlier ones, most will be the 405s. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Actually, the 395nm and 405nm models I have both use Cree LEDs. If I remember properly, the Nichia is a 370nm to 375nm part in a metal can. I don't have an Arc-AAA-UV that uses this LED, so I guess I'd better add that to the several I don't have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 10, 2003)

Interesting - I thought they only made two variants, of which the Nichia one was very expensive and not many were sold. 

This Arc collector has another one to add to the not-yet list too then!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (Nov 11, 2003)

One day I'll set up the same pic with all my colored Arc LS's! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 11, 2003)

sweet pict!
how'd you do it?


----------



## darkgear.com (Nov 12, 2003)

It just an odd number of AAA arrranged in a circle. Each one shoots its beam between 2 on the other side. You can see where the yellow one (right upper) is pointed a little too low and doesnt make a bright beam through the left side. hehe maybe next time.

Here's a few more. It was especially hard to capture the color difference between the yellow, orange and red.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah, I had that problem in my picts as well...


----------



## Eugene (Nov 13, 2003)

Which one is the top left on the bottom pic? It seems much brigher than the rest.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 13, 2003)

which picture?


----------



## Eugene (Nov 13, 2003)

The bottom pic in darkgears last post, the one with a row of two, then three, then 4 lights stacked on top each other. The one on the top looks much brighter.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm guessing that's because that particular light was shining right into the camera lens...don't know for sure though but that would be my guess


----------



## darkgear.com (Nov 13, 2003)

ChrisM is exactly right... That light is just a standard White. It's just closest to pointing right into the lens.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Feb 9, 2004)

Collection now has both old & new style Arc AAA UV's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BugLightGeek (Sep 23, 2004)

Post edited in honor of Arc and with permanent photo hosting on my website.

Plus, there's just some awesome photos in here!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## cy (Sep 23, 2004)

Great photos, but counting all the different versions. A complete set of ARC AAA would take way more than what's been posted. 

If I get ambitious, I'll post a photo with most of the veriants produced. 

For instance did you know there was a gold ARC AAA? A certain person has that one, they know who they are.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Sep 23, 2004)

well, variants weren't included in my collection, just all the colors /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------

